# Questions about switching to NG SF



## ecag (Nov 14, 2018)

A little background on me. E5, 290+ PT guy, current 37F, former 11B, jump qualified, 110+ DLAB score. My release from the USAR is already signed off on at the highest level it needs to be signed off on and just waiting for it to make its way back to my RSC and to my unit so I can move forward with the process. I'm looking into getting my way into an SF company in the guard in order to take an SFRE and hopefully make my way to SFAS in the near future. My questions aren't being answered from the local NG recruiters, as I'm being told to come back with a signed 368. However, I was told they can get me into the unit as an 11B on the condition I'm ok with reclassing, which shouldn't be an issue if I pass the screener and make my way to where I want to go. I just want to know if I'm being lead on or told the usual rap from recruiters. Is there anyone with experience in a situation like this or something similar and can PM me to discuss it a little further? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2018)

I would ask the recruiter what happens to you if you're hurt or whatever during the process. I suspect they will put you in as an 11B because:

- No 37F slots
- If you don't complete the SF pipeline you will owe the Guard some time as an 11B

Good luck.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 14, 2018)

@ecag, your recruiter can get you into the guard as an 11B, or get you into a company with 19th/20th as an 11B?


That's a real big difference. As @AWP mentioned, if it's not going directly to support a SF unit, you may wind up regular infantry if you wash out.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> That's a real big difference. As @AWP mentioned, if it's not going directly to support a SF unit, you may wind up regular infantry if you wash out.



A billion years ago when I was in, pre-How many ever MTOE changes since the ealy 2000's, washouts went to the local IN unit (or wherever their MOS was needed). The Guard will "gain" an already MOSQ 11B if the OP washes out for whatever reason. I don't even know if SF units have regular 11B slots these days, but that would surprise me if they existed.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 14, 2018)

AWP said:


> A billion years ago when I was in, pre-How many ever MTOE changes since the ealy 2000's, washouts went to the local IN unit (or wherever their MOS was needed). The Guard will "gain" an already MOSQ 11B if the OP washes out for whatever reason. I don't even know if SF units have regular 11B slots these days, but that would surprise me if they existed.



As far as I've seen, we don't have any 11B slots. I do know my FSC and our BSC has had a lot of 11Bs come over and reclass. 
If OP is going to a SF support unit to reclass, he may have to reclass before doing SFRE. 
If he washes out then, he should just go back to his reclassed MOS within the unit.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> As far as I've seen, we don't have any 11B slots. I do know my FSC and our BSC has had a lot of 11Bs come over and reclass.
> If OP is going to a SF support unit to reclass, he may have to reclass before doing SFRE.
> If he washes out then, he should just go back to his reclassed MOS within the unit.



In the 90's it was NQP, Non-Qualified Personnel. Guys came over from other Guard units and spent about 6 drill months (I don't think they did this for AT, drill only but I could be mistaken) running through PT tests, land nav, team events, etc. They were deemed good enough for SFAS or sent packing. A state without 37F slots would have to find him a new MOS, but since he has 11B, they can drop him into the SFRE program and if he bounces? Some IN unit unless he can reclass and stay in a Support role, but I never saw any NQP's do that. Times have really changed though. 20 years is forever in military time.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2018)

What state?


----------



## ecag (Nov 15, 2018)

So the NG recruiters sort of alluded to that. They said I could be put into the unit as an 11B since obviously the NG doesn't have 37Fs. However the company doesn't have 11B slots. I was looking at potentially reclassing to a 35P, so if I don't make it through the pipeline, I could potentially go back to the unit and try to be a SOT-A if they have any slots open.


----------



## ecag (Nov 15, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> @ecag, your recruiter can get you into the guard as an 11B, or get you into a company with 19th/20th as an 11B?
> 
> 
> That's a real big difference. As @AWP mentioned, if it's not going directly to support a SF unit, you may wind up regular infantry if you wash out.


So they said they could put me into a company in 19th as an 11B. I'd assume on the condition that I reclass either before I pass an SFRE or if I don't make it through the pipeline. As I said though, they've been pretty hands off until I actually have my 368 in my hands though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 15, 2018)

In order for the ARNG to enlist you under a currently held MOS (your 11B) you have to be assigned a paragraph and line number.  In other words, you have to fill a slot in a unit for that MOS and skill level. Even if they enlist you under a reclass MOS,  you have to fill a para/line to that position. This is the same for a new recruit and prior service.  There is no such thing as riding a units books unassigned, they cannot pay you,  they cannot do any personal actions,  and according to the state you don't exist. Think some clerk see's SGT ecag hasn't drilled in 90 days,  but he has an enlistment contract, they can reduce you in rank and General Conduct discharge you without even talking to you. And that becomes an act of god to undo. 

I would clarify how the recruiter plans to assign you to 19th SFG,  as you may fill a cook slot awaiting MOSQ. Also, keep in mind,  ARNG has short course MOSQ,  they can literally send you off for AT to a reclass and lock you into some bullshit. Effecting not only some "you owe us x time in this new MOS" to promotion problems,  etc.

Tread carefully and find out exactly how they are assigning you to whatever specific unit. They have two options 1)assign you to an Infantry Btn awaiting SFRE (your new unit won't help you with anything because you will hold up a E5 slot, or 2) assign you as a support MOS reclass, no favorable actions until MOSQ and if you don't make SFRE,  you may hate life.

Good luck


----------



## DZ (Nov 15, 2018)

All good advice so far. Make sure you do your due diligence when it comes time, and find out exactly where they are enlisting you, and under what MOS. I went through the SFRE/SFQC with 19th out of Utah. This was about 2.5 years ago, but we had 2 guys who were former Marine 03XX's and they came over to 19th as E5 11B's. They were put straight on the training team after enlisting with the expectation that they would pass the SFRE. Keep in mind, Utah has no infantry units, and both of them stayed on the books as 11B's for at least a year while training for SFRE/SFAS/SFQC. I guess it depends how long your particular unit is OK with retaining a guy who is non MOSQ to the slot they are occupying. 

I would contact the Guard SF unit you are looking at directly and ask them how it will work. I'd bet a months paycheck that every Guard SF unit has taken prior service guys into their program before, so they should have a good idea how it will work for you.


----------



## ecag (Nov 15, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks for the input guys. This is the exact reason I posted here and asked the question. I've been around enough to know better than to just blindly listen to recruiters haha


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Nov 15, 2018)

.


----------



## ecag (Nov 15, 2018)

I just cut out the middle man. I’ll be working directly with a recruiter from the unit not just a NG recruiter. Thanks for the insight guys.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 15, 2018)

ecag said:


> I just cut out the middle man. I’ll be working directly with a recruiter from the unit not just a NG recruiter. Thanks for the insight guys.



Good stuff. Once you get some answers from the group recruiter (IE would you have to reclass before SFRE/what would happen if wash) come back and update us.


----------



## ecag (Nov 21, 2018)

Got some clarification and a solid plan from a long tabber recruiter. Obviously I’ll need to see everything in writing, but it sounds like I can get into a local unit as a 37F, try out and go from there.


----------



## DROD (Dec 6, 2018)

DeadZeppelin said:


> All good advice so far. Make sure you do your due diligence when it comes time, and find out exactly where they are enlisting you, and under what MOS. I went through the SFRE/SFQC with 19th out of Utah. This was about 2.5 years ago, but we had 2 guys who were former Marine 03XX's and they came over to 19th as E5 11B's. They were put straight on the training team after enlisting with the expectation that they would pass the SFRE. Keep in mind, Utah has no infantry units, and both of them stayed on the books as 11B's for at least a year while training for SFRE/SFAS/SFQC. I guess it depends how long your particular unit is OK with retaining a guy who is non MOSQ to the slot they are occupying.
> 
> I would contact the Guard SF unit you are looking at directly and ask them how it will work. I'd bet a months paycheck that every Guard SF unit has taken prior service guys into their program before, so they should have a good idea how it will work for you.



I'm signing paperwork soon for a contract, end result is I want to go through SFRE/SFQC out of Texas for the NG. I'm a prior 0311 Marine, any advice to make sure this happens smoothly?


----------



## DZ (Dec 6, 2018)

DROD said:


> I'm signing paperwork soon for a contract, end result is I want to go through SFRE/SFQC out of Texas for the NG. I'm a prior 0311 Marine, any advice to make sure this happens smoothly?


Nothing that hasn't already been posted. I don't know how Texas does things. I know they have 2 different SF Companies from 2 different Battalions, so each company may run things differently.

Make sure you work through the NG SF recruiter and not some generic one. He should know exactly how the process works, and be able to talk you through every step.


----------



## DROD (Dec 6, 2018)

DeadZeppelin said:


> Nothing that hasn't already been posted. I don't know how Texas does things. I know they have 2 different SF Companies from 2 different Battalions, so each company may run things differently.
> 
> Make sure you work through the NG SF recruiter and not some generic one. He should know exactly how the process works, and be able to talk you through every step.


Understood. Thank you for the prompt response.


----------



## 18echo (Dec 7, 2018)

A little insight to this:
The NG SF companies all have an augmented TDA where they can assign 28 non-quals, any MOS. You "can" be assigned directly to that upon contract, but how many companies operate is that a candidate will be assigned to another unit in the Guard and only attach the candidate to the company until they complete SFAS.
That way, if the candidate fails SFAS, or fails to attend SFAS, it is a simple release from attachment to get rid of them.
The candidate should be directly transferred to the augmented TDA after successful completion of SFAS and before they depart for SFQC.
That's the way it's supposed to work, your mileage may vary.

Pro tip: if you are currently active duty Army and considering NG SF after ETS, you can complete SFAS in your last year of active duty and contract directly to an NG SF company with your Reserve Component Career Counselor and then get scheduled for the Q after you get there.


----------

